# Favority Couchlock/Perky Strains?



## Auburn1985 (Sep 13, 2013)

What is your favorite couchlock strain(s)?

And what is your favorite "up and happy/perky/laughing" strain(s)?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 13, 2013)

> What is your favorite couchlock strain(s)?



Bubba Kush




> And what is your favorite "up and happy/perky/laughing" strain(s)?



Satori


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 13, 2013)

Tahoe OG Kush for couchlock.

Bros. Grimm C99 for uppity, gigglyness


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2013)

Without a doubt my favorite up, perky strain is Satori.  Until I found Satori, C99 was my favorite up.  

I think that the Nurse Larry (a Medicine Woman x Larry OG Kush) is about the best I have found for nighttime.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 13, 2013)

Purple Kush for couchlock.  Granddaddy Purple, any of the heavy purple _indica_s are good as well.  About the only chemical that makes me feel up is caffeine (formerly ephedrine as well before I found out how destructive it can get), but for some reason the same _indica_s that I take to anaesthetise myself tend to make misheard lyrics and _Simpsons_ jokes a lot funnier.  Watching the moon rise in time-lapse on _Face Off_ is positively hilarious.


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 13, 2013)

I know i sound like a broken record but for me it's Larry for the couch and Satori for the up.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2013)

ditto, only nurse larry and satori.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 6, 2014)

Couch lock Rockstar. Uppity is Green Crack


----------



## kaotik (Dec 7, 2014)

down; bubba
up; apollo 13


----------

